

10 Billion Dollar Ideas For You To Steal - cliffdailey
https://medium.com/p/d86e55a40418

======
JoeAltmaier
...or a billion $1 ideas? Its not the idea that counts; its having some
insight into the market and an execution plan that counts.

------
glassapps
It is not enough to steal an idea - you need to "steal" the execution also.
But that is hard work I guess ...

